# More Photos Added from Worthersee



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've just added more photos from the Worthersee Treffen going on over in Austria this week. Just one week ahead of Le Mans on this year's calendar, Worthersee represents the world's largest gathering of enthusiasts of the Volkswagen Group and brands like Audi. Even better, Audi and group siblings Volkswagen, SEAT and Skoda all take part, including reveals this year that encompassed everything from the Audi A1 clubsport quattro Concept and new (for 2011) Audi A1 competition kit as well as a plethora of R and GTI-badged VW Golfs, a Skoda Fabia Roadster and more.










Of course the show also included plenty of cars by private owners. Icing on the cake, Audi invited tuned Audis to make a run down its presentation catwalk. We've added 50% more photos to our Worthersee 2011 photo gallery. Check it out after the jump.

* Worthersee 2011 Photo Gallery *


----------

